# Is There One Personality Type That You Constantly Fall For?



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

In my personal experience, I seem to fall for the nerdy/geeky ISTJ guys.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

It seems I have a habit of falling for ISTPs. I've been with 2. But I've also fallen for an INTJ before and was once married to an ENFJ. For some reason, I'm constantly dating ESTJs right now. They are all around. I will report back in if I fall for one of them.

I put "no type in particular". I can't see a pattern. I just see one place where I've dated a certain type twice. I think I'm a person who just prefers different experiences.


----------



## Apdenoatis (May 23, 2012)

ENTJs. They seem to naturally attract me.

I seem to like TJs in general.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe I have fallen for 5 or 6 ISTJ guys somewhat in a row. I guess it might be because of a more dry sense of humor that i find hilarious as well as other nerdy or geeky jokes that relate well to me. also, focusedness and reservedness that i lack a lot of times, i find as a desire i would like in a guy.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

ENFJ, though it tends not to end well.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

ixtps


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

ISFJs are always my serious, like, I want to marry you right now crushes. INTPs tend to be my nerd-boy fantasy crushes. x3


----------



## voronoi goggles (May 11, 2012)

Entj, Entp, Intj, Infj


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Instinct Variant plays a much bigger part in who I'm attracted to and fall for (Sx/Sp's especially). While it isn't enough to make me fall for them or anything, I do get really energized by the dynamic between myself and women of the following types: INTJ, ENFJ, ISTJ, ESTJ, and in some cases other ENFP's.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Typically ENFPs and ENFJs, and the occasional INFP - there seems to be some ineffable, almost magnetic pull I can rarely resist. Once upon a time I did fall very hard for an ISFJ but that was a horribly unrealistic relationship, as long as it was.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I seem to favor a few types without realizing it, though I honestly have no preference.

My best relationships were with INTJs, INTPs, and INFPs. It seems I used to gravitate toward them the most (and I still look rather highly on all three types; they're not 'better' than anyone else - they just tend to be the most interesting to me).


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

ENTP ladies are the mighty MyName's only weakness. :blushed:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

ENFP, ENTP, ISFP, INFP

:blushed:


----------



## xxxlovefactorxxx (May 27, 2012)

A shocker. People are into INFPs like that? Guess I would need to know the gender involved.


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

i am surprised to see so many say INFP XD cause in my experience I haven't had many fall for me. :| only had one person confess there feelings for me, thats pretty much it. But i fall for generally INFPs, ENFPs, ISFPs, ENTPs XD


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

As an xSTP, I tend to notice some attraction toward extroverts with strong iNtuitive preference. I voted ENTJ, ENFP (whom I'm currently in a relationship with), and ENFJ (my ex).


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

INFJs over time, but INFP and ENFPs can get me worked up. Especially if they're the touchy feely sort.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Most of the intuitive types lol.


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

I have had my experiences with ISFJ,ESFP,ISTP and 2 INTPs.... Extroverted or not the feeler types I cant stand because theyre so needy... Odd coming from one *shrugs* Im always consoling them making them feel less insecure. As for the NT's I can basically say anything and they wont get offended. They are great listeners. Take constructive criticism very well. Readily awaits my opinions on my disagreeing views... Only down fall: They cant relate to my emotional side, They are trapped in their projects too much and dont really care about "people" that much. I guess I cant really put a finger on what I really enjoy, but for now my INTP is my world


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

INFP's top my list. The few I've known seemed to prefer ET types though. I usually hooked up with curious extroverts who made the first move but I somehow managed to find an interested INFJ & married her.


----------

